
Why We Encrypt – Schneier on Security - chopin
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/06/why_we_encrypt.html
======
explorigin
This needs to be converted to a catchy video and posted all over
Facebook/Twitter for non-technical crowds to see.

